# Craftsman Jointer / Planer



## plus1hdcp (Nov 20, 2013)

I stumbled upon a older Craftsman Jointer/Planer model #113232212. It does need a little TLC but is overall in good shape but does need a couple of parts. I have found some of the parts and part numbers on sears parts direct looking at the diagrams as I don't have the owners manual. I have noticed a couple of parts are no longer available and they are charging $16.24 for the manual.

The cutter guard, part no. 67009, is not available and I would like to find an acceptable replacement. This is not the blade guard but sits behind the fence over the belt and used to reinforce the squareness of the fence. If anyone has this plane sitting around I would appreciate the dimensions of this piece so I can craft one myself or being pointed in the right direction.

The other issue I need to address on the jointer is the knives. They could use a good sharpening but in the interim, I need to learn how to set them to square as they are skewed. Again, the owners manual would help but I welcome any advice.

Thanks for looking and I appreciate your assistance.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Check out You Tube*

Setting the knives is not that difficult, but some Videos will give you the best ways:
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=setting jointer knives&sm=12

As far as the belt pulley cover I may have one I removed. I'll check for it. :smile:


----------



## plus1hdcp (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks for the youtube link. I will take a look at some vids and see what I can learn. The blade definitely need to be sharpened and I have no idea how much life they have left in them but I know I must learn how to replace and square them up.

I may have mislead you the missing part. I am looking for the plate which would sit about the belt guard and attach to the back of the fence. Part 1 on diagram.

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...10032109/00002?blt=06&prst=0&shdMod=113232212


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

I have an older Craftsman planner also, mine is a different model (113.20651) but has a similar cover like yours hope this helps!!!! If you need anything else PM me. I will back in the shop tomorrow.


----------



## plus1hdcp (Nov 20, 2013)

Those pics definitely help. Thank you so much.


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

Sure thing !!!!


----------



## jtritz (Jan 4, 2014)

*Manual for your Jointer*

I have what I think is close to the same model. I did buy the manual.
Mine is 113232211. I could scan it and email it to you if you like.
The blade guard is the same, so if pics posted by dirty-curty don't work, I can send some pics of mine.

Let me know


----------



## plus1hdcp (Nov 20, 2013)

jtritz said:


> I have what I think is close to the same model. I did buy the manual.
> Mine is 113232211. I could scan it and email it to you if you like.
> The blade guard is the same, so if pics posted by dirty-curty don't work, I can send some pics of mine.
> 
> Let me know


 I appreciate the offer. I found a copy of another similar model 113232210 which has helped me. I also appreciate knowing your blade guard is the same/similar to what dirty-curty posted. This gives me hope in fabricating a replacement part. I will take you up on the offer for additional pictures if I stumble.

Thank you


----------



## ellington15 (Apr 22, 2014)

I also just bought this model and it didn't have the sliding guard. were you able to make one?


----------



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

I have very little experience with a planer. I had one, never touched it, worked perfectly, sold it. Now I have a used Jet that needs some tweakin and new blades.

I watched most of the videos on you tube read what I could and am going to use the Bob Vaughn method. 






I have found several uses for the cheap HF type dial indicator and magnetic base. My table saw blade is 100% square. Sleds are squared quickly and eaisely. chop saw blade is right on!

The different tips for the indicator were a bonus, I do not understand why Bob does not use a flat tip for his work?

The tip set were $10, I will probably not use most of them, but they look cool on the shelf:laughing:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/22-INDICATO...883?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item461987e03b

Waiting for new blades, will try to remember to let you know how it works out.

Master Mistaker JIm


----------



## ellington15 (Apr 22, 2014)

I made this one at lunch break at work to see if it would work. it does exactly what it is supposed to do. I will make another one with some small changes. I am not real happy with the hinge, it has too much slop in it. and the slot will be smaller. other than that it was pretty simple to make.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Myself, I was unhappy with the factory fence on that jointer and replaced it with a homemade one. The factory fence seem like it would never stay and 90 degrees. I almost never used the jointer fence on an angle so the homemade fence worked better for me.


----------



## plus1hdcp (Nov 20, 2013)

@ellington - I have not made one yet, been working on other higher priority items in my workshop/garage. I do like the looks of what you put together. I assume you are going to narrow the sliding slot closer to the width of the bolt. Please let me know what you end up with your final product.


----------



## Hoghead (Jul 26, 2015)

ellington15 said:


> I made this one at lunch break at work to see if it would work. it does exactly what it is supposed to do. I will make another one with some small changes. I am not real happy with the hinge, it has too much slop in it. and the slot will be smaller. other than that it was pretty simple to make.


ellington15 Did you make another , what do you do for the hinge.


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

I just bought this http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0000...ointer+pal&dpPl=1&dpID=315St4tMHXL&ref=plSrch
And used it for the first time yesterday. Very happy with the results. Not sure how it would measure out to the 1,000 but I ran many boards through and have a smooth finish and the process was much quicker than the video. I'm sure his method is a lot more accurate but this worked great for me.


----------

